# false negative pregnancy test???



## joyfuldoula (Jun 15, 2006)

have any of you ever gotten a false negative on your pregnancy test---you tested negative when you really were pregnant?


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes. I tested about the time my period was due with an EPT and it was neg. A few days later EPT was pos. It can be quite an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

It took four tests (ept) for me to get a positive result, I was over a week late with my cycle too (9 days)! I got so frusterated that I bought a "first response" it claims you can know 5 days BEFORE your missed AF, sure enough I got a positive, it was very faint, but positive, hang in there, waiting a week can seem like forever, but you could just buy a bunch and take one everyday!


----------



## Cate (Oct 2, 2005)

I've actually had a false negative with a *blood test* ... then 4 days later POS and got a positive result... Callum was born 8 months later.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfuldoula* 
have any of you ever gotten a false negative on your pregnancy test---you tested negative when you really were pregnant?

Yes


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I tested TWICE after Ds#1 was born and I had an "episode of unexplained bleeding" at 8 weeks post partum. I would find out at 14 weeks gestation that indeed I was pregnant. My little surprise is hungry now....bbl!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, with two different pregnancies.


----------



## rainbowfairymomma (Mar 31, 2004)

yup!








I got 4 NEG tests with this pregnancy 4!!!
I even took the 5 days early one and STILL got neg


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes. I got 3 negatives before I finally got a positive. I will never trust cheapie tests again!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Sort of.

I've had tests show up negative when it was VERY early in a pregnancy and my HCG level wasn't high enough to trigger the positive result on the test.

I've never had one show up negative when I had a high enough HCG count to trigger a positive result though (generally between 25 and 150 units, depending on the test).


----------



## beth_la (Mar 13, 2006)

I have tested 3 times each 7 days apart and all negative, so my period is working on being 3 weeks late. I have pretty much decided I'm not PG, but obviously I'm still lurking here.

should I test again? how far apart did you all test and still have negatives?


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm asking for a friend here. She tested after her period was 2 1/2 weeks late (she has always been regular in the past) but got a negative. She's now almost 4 weeks late and no sign of an impending period. Is it possible that a test 2 1/2 weeks late could show a false negative?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

godiva yes that's exactly what happened to me w/ my first pregnancy.







:


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

It happened to me, it turned out I was using an expired HPT though.


----------



## joyfuldoula (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay...I did buy the "cheapie" test---store brand. They are just so expensive! So you think I should go get the more expensive one? Planning on waiting until Monday morning to test.

I am usually quite regular; just been under quite a bit of stress here....so its either stress or I'm pregnant!


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I got three negatives at 12, 14, and 16DPO before my positive at 19DPO.


----------



## joyfuldoula (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes! I tested the day after my period was due, with one of the "early" tests, and it was negative. 3 days later, it was faintly positive. When I was pg with DS, I had a positive test the day after my period was due.


----------

